# MARESTARE GOAT CAMS



## glenolam (Feb 3, 2011)

I think her goat is going to kid very soon!

I love mare stare!

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising

ETA 2/14/11 - I have no affiliation with this farm; it's just one of the only goat farms I know of on Marestare that I've been checking to see if anyone's birthin babies.  I think it's one of the most educational ways to see a goat giving birth and since it's live you feel like you're right there.

If anyone knows of other goat farms on Marestare - please post them.  Another farm I know of is Pelican Acres and ShadowPaints also has Harley on the cam right now.


----------



## themrslove (Feb 3, 2011)

Ah!  Hooray!!!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 3, 2011)

It's really cute because the woman in there is talking to her...I sure wish there was sound on these cameras!


----------



## themrslove (Feb 3, 2011)

I wish so, too!  They look so sweet together.  I love how patient she is being with her.  I would be so anxious!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 3, 2011)

I've noticed their hayfeeder is located on the backside of the stall door - isn't that neat!  What a great use of space!


----------



## themrslove (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes!  I am quite envious, actually!  I'd imagine that makes it so easy to refill...no need to even go inside!  
Cute little goat seems happy with the arrangement.


----------



## themrslove (Feb 3, 2011)

Kid is on the ground!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 3, 2011)

I KNOW!  I wonder if there's any more!


----------



## themrslove (Feb 3, 2011)

I hope so!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks like she is having a hard time


----------



## themrslove (Feb 3, 2011)

Two healthy looking babies though!  Go mama goat!  You can do it!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 3, 2011)

Three on the ground. Wonder if there's one more?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 3, 2011)

That's it folks. Triplets it is. Wish you could tell wether they are bucks or does


----------



## themrslove (Feb 3, 2011)

I will definitely be checking their site later to see fluffy pictures!   
Hooray for a safe delivery!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 3, 2011)

Why is the camera white now?


----------



## glenolam (Feb 3, 2011)

I think something is wrong....there was a lot of assistance with that delivery.  The kids must have presented wrong or been tangled - send thoughts and prayers just in case!

ETA - the past deliveries I've seen the camera keeps rolling, which is why I think something may be wrong.  I've yet to see someone put something over the camera for "privacy" reasons, but there's a first for everything.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 3, 2011)

Of course I had to leave work at 3:30 so I missed everything.    Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## themrslove (Feb 3, 2011)

Definitely hoping that nothing is wrong!  Sending happy thoughts their way.  :/


----------



## glenolam (Feb 3, 2011)

Let's just say it was graphic and helpful at the same time.  Poor girl was up to her elbow in that goat at times.  I feel for both of them!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 3, 2011)

IT'S BACK UP! I wonder if there was a still born & they didn't want us to see...

Glad to see everyone doing well though!


----------



## themrslove (Feb 3, 2011)

I wonder.  :/
But there are 3 bouncing goaties on the ground!  So that makes me happy!


----------



## themrslove (Feb 3, 2011)

Two does and a buck!


----------



## RoeDylanda (Feb 3, 2011)

I was glued to MareStare for over an hour, left to meet the school bus at 3:36 with no babies, and came back in to find all three on the ground! They're adorable!


----------



## Hillbilly (Feb 5, 2011)

was this the white doe with a dark neck?
I kept checking in to look at her, thought she was about to explode! Typical that I was off the computer for a couple of days. glad she's managed OK


----------



## glenolam (Feb 11, 2011)

Alice is now in labor


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks! It's a bit slow at work so this is perfect timing.


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Feb 11, 2011)

How fun is this!  I am glued to my computer screen......


----------



## AkTomboy (Feb 11, 2011)

DouglasPeeps said:
			
		

> How fun is this!  I am glued to my computer screen......


So am I  Im glad yall can understand, my hubby just told me Im nuts


----------



## AkTomboy (Feb 11, 2011)

Two babies so far  my very first goat birth and now the hubby is convinced im crazy


----------



## chandasue (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm so glad I got to see it this time.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 11, 2011)

Bwahahahahaha....welcome to the addiction!

got to say watching over the web is nothing like in person - you become even more crazy!


----------



## AkTomboy (Feb 11, 2011)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Bwahahahahaha....welcome to the addiction!
> 
> got to say watching over the web is nothing like in person - you become even more crazy!


I bet, dogs, alpacas, cats, cows, buffalos, elk heck even checking eggs that are hatching are addicted to already why not add goats


----------



## glenolam (Feb 14, 2011)

They now have "Seven" penned by herself.  I don't have an indication of when/if she'll kid today, but if she's by herself she's got to be soon.

I'll keep my eye on her and let you know if she progresses!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 14, 2011)

Seven from Phoenix Rising now has a low alert....stay tuned!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 14, 2011)

First time poster, LONG time BYH stalker and fellow BYC member 

I'm watching Seven and she's lookin' good!!!! Can't wait to see when she goes. My 4 year old and I love to sit and watch MareStare. What a great educational tool!!!! Go Seven Go


----------



## glenolam (Feb 14, 2011)

Where abouts in CT are you?  I'm in Canterbury!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey! I'm in Colchester. Was just up hear Canterbury yesterday. Very small world


----------



## glenolam (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes it is!  There's a bunch of us goat people here - do you currently have goats? (judging by your username I'm guessing no?)


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 14, 2011)

Unfortunately no goats here  ... Our part of town requires you to have a minimum of 3 acres in order to have goats and we only have 2 :-/ Go figure. We didn't know we wanted farm animals when we moved here 5 years ago so it was an unhappy surprise. We plan on moving to more land in the next 2-3 years and having our own little hobby farm. In the meantime, I'll use this time to gather all the necessary info and learn from everyone else here and dream of being a goat owner someday


----------



## glenolam (Feb 14, 2011)

Bummer on the land!  It is strange how some places you don't even have to have an acre and in some you have to have a bunch.  Our entire property is agriculture so we can pretty much have what we want.

If you're ever in the area again with your child let me know - I have a son who's 5 (turning 6 next month) and I'm sure he'd love to show you our animals.  We just had goat kids last Tuesday - here's the link to pictures.


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah... big bummer!!!! We are zoned agriculture but they still say 3+ acres. It's really frustrating. I want to do the responsible thing and follow the rules but it's SOOOOO hard to wait.

Thank you! We'd love to come up to visit. My oldest son is turning 5 in early March and my youngest is turning 2 a couple days before that. They both LOVE goats. I remember reading all about Fudgie and her kids. They are absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 14, 2011)

Watching Seven... does it seem like she's panting a lot? Does that mean she's getting closer?


----------



## glenolam (Feb 14, 2011)

Maybe you don't want to come by....I have a few more does who are setting up to kid and I'll need to get rid of some of them... 

Seriously, though, you're welcome to come by.  Email me when ever you think you'd be interested - I work during the day Monday - Friday so weekends are best.

BTW...notice how Seven is *ahem* pertruding in the hoo hoo area and staring off into the corner every now and then?  I think she's getting closer!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 14, 2011)

I did notice that  My heart skipped a bit and then I noticed she was just pooping  But she's still protruding 

My husband has 10 days off next month for a "vacation". Maybe we'll swing by then


----------



## glenolam (Feb 15, 2011)

OMG - Pelican Acres have a doe on line right now who just kidded twins and I don't see the people anywhere. One kid is moving but I dont' see the other moving yet.

I jsut called and left messages on both numbers - I sure hope they get out there!

ETA - OK - just saw the 2nd kid moving.

OMG!!!

ETA again - now there's a low alert on the cam :/  Hopefully that was placed by the owner!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh Phew!  The person literally just JUMPED into the kidding pen!

Thank goodness they got there - the 2nd kid wasn't really moving, I think it was stuck under the mother.

Both kids are moving around nicely and the mom is cleaning them off.


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 15, 2011)

Boo!!! Seven kidded late last night while I was sleeping and, as luck has it, I just closed Pelican's window around 10AM. I missed BOTH of them  Glad you called the owners and all the babies are doing well.


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 15, 2011)

And now Ruffi (Phoenix Rising) is in her pen all by herself. I wonder if they thing she's getting close


----------



## glenolam (Feb 15, 2011)

Ruffi looks like she's breating hard and they're checking in on her....hopefully she'll go while I can watch!  I've noticed they don't really put does in there unless they're within a day of kidding.


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 15, 2011)

Ruffi looks like a little snuggle bug and lovin' all this attention. Go Ruffi Go!!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 15, 2011)

They must have some awesome music going on over there - the gal in with Ruffi was dancing up a storm!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 15, 2011)

LOL... I must have missed that  Oooo and she has the suction ball!!!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 15, 2011)

Phoenix Rising Goat is about to give birth!!!! WooHoo!!!!!!


----------



## Electric (Feb 15, 2011)

Watching her have it now !!!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 15, 2011)

This isn't looking good :-/ Come on babies!!!!!!!


----------



## Electric (Feb 15, 2011)

Did they turn the camera ?


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 15, 2011)

Uh oh... the switched the camera over to another Doe. Hope the momma and babies will be OK!!! Sending good thoughts their way


----------



## Henrietta23 (Feb 15, 2011)

She's in with another doe now. Is this one in labor also?


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 15, 2011)

This one is also in labor but I don't know what happened to the other Doe and her babies. Both of these ladies were the ones in with the previous doe. The kinda look defeated    for the both does and their babies


----------



## mistee (Feb 15, 2011)

when still in w/ the other doe she held 2 fingers up to the camera so i am guessing all is ok and she had twins...


----------



## woodleighcreek (Feb 15, 2011)

I just saw you pull the kid's head out.


----------



## Electric (Feb 15, 2011)

Aw! its so cute! Its finally out !


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 15, 2011)

I believe the two fingers is to show if it's a doe or a buck.  I've noticed them do that after each babi is born.  I'm not sure which one is which though, anyone know?


----------



## Henrietta23 (Feb 15, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> I believe the two fingers is to show if it's a doe or a buck.  I've noticed them do that after each babi is born.  I'm not sure which one is which though, anyone know?


Javamama said over on SS that one finger is a buckling and 2 is a doeling. I think.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 15, 2011)

I just found the info on this - 1 finger is buck, 2 fingers means doe.    The other doe, Bling, that was kidding today had 3, 2 does and a buck but they lost one of the doelings. 

Ruffi had a single doeling.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 15, 2011)

And I missed it all..... 

I'm watching Pelican Acres now - they have a low alert on one of their does.

It looked like Ruffi had a hard delivery - anyone know what happened?  I haven't yet seen the other doe they had on camera, but she looked to be in labor for a while too.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 15, 2011)

I watched - it wasn't too bad, but did seem to need a little assistance to get the baby out.  Ruffi wasn't at a great angle for the camera but I'm thinking perhaps a leg was back - that's what it kinda looked like but I'm not positive.  It seemed a long labor, but once she really started pushing I don't think it took more than just a few minutes.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Feb 16, 2011)

Our7Wonders said:
			
		

> I watched - it wasn't too bad, but did seem to need a little assistance to get the baby out.  Ruffi wasn't at a great angle for the camera but I'm thinking perhaps a leg was back - that's what it kinda looked like but I'm not positive.  It seemed a long labor, but once she really started pushing I don't think it took more than just a few minutes.


It was the first time I'd ever watched a goat kidding but that was the impression I got too.  Those two women are so calm throughout everything it's hard to tell how scary it might be. I only knew there was a problem with the other goat because they moved the camera off her.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Feb 16, 2011)

glenolam said:
			
		

> And I missed it all.....
> 
> I'm watching Pelican Acres now - they have a low alert on one of their does.
> 
> It looked like Ruffi had a hard delivery - anyone know what happened?  I haven't yet seen the other doe they had on camera, but she looked to be in labor for a while too.


Oh and thanks, guess what I'll be watching all day!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 16, 2011)

Hen - you should have seen the triplet delivery they did about a week and a half ago.  They had to go in and pull each kid out of the doe themselves.  I was certain they lost the last kid, but they held it up by it's feet for a second, cleared it's throat and all was good.

I was watching a doe from pelican acres for a little while last night - she was on low alert but this morning it's back to the community room so I'm not sure if she kid or not.


----------



## mistee (Feb 16, 2011)

pelican acre doe had twins last night .. i think it was around 11pm


----------



## glenolam (Feb 16, 2011)

Pelican acres has a low alert on now...

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pelicanacres


----------



## Henrietta23 (Feb 16, 2011)

Watching the community room can be quite entertaining too!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 21, 2011)

King Hill Ranch ( http://www.marestare.com/cam.php?alias=kinghill )popped up with a high alert - within 2 minutes a kid was on the ground.  Soon another was born, a buck and a doe.

If anyone wants to know, I keep this link active on computer:

http://www.marestare.com/barnalarm/#

It will make a noise on your computer (horse hooves running for a low alert and a horse calling for a high alert) when a farm raises an alert.  Just go to the barn alarm and click on the name of the farm and their camera will pop right up.

With this particular doe, one kid just looks weak in the corner.  I hope the woman comes back and gets that kid up soon.  The other kid is doing great.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 22, 2011)

Now phoenix rising has a doe that's in labor in their community room.  they've set up shop there, so to speak, I don't think they had time to get her into the kidding stall.

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising


----------



## glenolam (Feb 22, 2011)

OMG so the doe had two kids, buck and a doe and another doe was all up her business.  Now they've laid out puppy pads for THAT doe and are also prepping a third!!

It's a KID FRENZY!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks like they're pulling one out????????//


----------



## glenolam (Feb 22, 2011)

Who the heck knows....they've got three does all in labor at the same time.  There's babies flying everywhere!


----------



## mistee (Feb 22, 2011)

wow,, quads from one doe and now onto another,,,,lol... guess the other doe figured since they were out there..........


----------



## mistee (Feb 22, 2011)

those ladies deserve a nice hot shower and a nap.. Im exhausted just watching,,lol


----------



## glenolam (Feb 22, 2011)

Holy Moly!  There's babies everywhere!

All the does are just licking off whatever baby is near them!  I wonder how that's going to wrok for nursing!!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 22, 2011)

Is it just me or does the black doe with a white belt look really suspicious under the camera there?  Could there be a 4th one getting ready to kid?!?

ETA - they've put name collars on the kids to keep them straight.  How cute are they all!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 22, 2011)

King Hill Ranch just put out a HIGH alert

http://www.marestare.com/cam.php?alias=kinghill

Gosh, I'm in heaven these past few days with all these kiddings I get to see!

Now if only I could see a horse!


----------



## mistee (Feb 22, 2011)

4 some reason i cant see king hill ranch,,, never can!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 22, 2011)

mistee said:
			
		

> 4 some reason i cant see king hill ranch,,, never can!


me either :/


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Feb 22, 2011)

glenolam said:
			
		

> King Hill Ranch just put out a HIGH alert
> 
> http://www.marestare.com/cam.php?alias=kinghill
> 
> ...


Blazer Quarter Horses foaled last night around 7. Cute little filly! It all happened so fast. My husband and I were amazed.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 22, 2011)

Phoenix Rising is on round 2!

I think there's 2 versions of cameras or something like that.  Some have an "f" in front of "cam?" in the web address and some don't.  If you poke around the 'download' section of marestare.com it might have some info in there about how to view both types.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 23, 2011)

Phoenix Rising's Tiny is in labor.


----------



## RoeDylanda (Feb 23, 2011)

Two "one-fingers" and one "two finger." Wish I knew which was which!

ETA: Now there are only 2 in there. The second dark one is in the house maybe? The stress!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 23, 2011)

One finger means boy and two fingers mean girl.

But they took one of them away - I wonder why?  I saw them working to dry it off and thought I saw it shake it's head so I don't think it was doa - maybe it was too small and they wanted to give it special care?


----------



## RoeDylanda (Feb 23, 2011)

She did look a bit spindly when they were drying her off.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 23, 2011)

Man...that was one rough delivery!  The first came out OK, but the other two really needed to be pulled out - poor girl was up to her forearm in the doe making sure there wasn't a fourth!

I hope everything's OK with that other little one 

ETA - YEA!  Here's the third one!  Must have just needed special care.

ETA#2 - OK, now the third's gone again...


----------



## RoeDylanda (Feb 23, 2011)

I have them on facebook-- the doe is very small and is inside the house. Maybe they brought her out to mom for some colostrum? At any rate, they don't say she's ill, just bitty. Whew!

Edited to clarify inside (where?)


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Feb 23, 2011)

I can't get the camera to work. Still live or no?

Glad to hear about all the babies!


----------



## glenolam (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes - it's still live.  I believe there's two different camera versions the farms can choose from.  If you can't see it through this link:

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising

Try going to www.marestare.com and clicking on Public Cams and finding Phoenix Rising in the list.

It's just the doe and two kids in there now.  No idea what happened to the third, though.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Feb 23, 2011)

Nothing happens when I go to the link. Probably just the computer. :/

They are saying the third was being brought inside because it was small.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks - where I'm at I can't view any of the comments on marestare.

Try clicking on other farm cams - I bet if you click on Shadow Paints or King Hill Ranch those would work.  They use a different version than Phoenix Rising does.  Those two places don't have any alerts on right now, but at least you'll know if you need to download something to your computer or not!


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I'd have to install activeX and that's not an option, since this isn't my computer.

For this one it plays the 4 second intro picture and then just stalls and freezes on the pic of the pheonix rising logo.:/ shrug.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 24, 2011)

Bummer, SheepGirl!

Phoenix Rising has another doe in labor right now.


----------



## savingdogs (Feb 24, 2011)

I can only figure it out when you guys send a link. How do you find the ones in labor? Glenolam CN isn't into goat cams lol.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 24, 2011)

savingdogs said:
			
		

> I can only figure it out when you guys send a link. How do you find the ones in labor? Glenolam CN isn't into goat cams lol.


Amazing!!! 

If you go to http://www.marestare.com/barnalarm/# a screen appears.  Just leave that screen open and every time a farm puts out an alert you'll hear a noise.  It'll be hoof trots for a low alert and a horse neighing (or whatever they do) for a high alert.

When you go back to the barnalarm page on the bottom right it will list the farm with the alarm - just click on the farm name and their camera will pop up.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

How's it going? Is she still in labor?


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm finally looking at the cam. Don't see anyone in labor, but I do see tons of cute babies!


----------



## savingdogs (Feb 25, 2011)

glenolam said:
			
		

> savingdogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That must be my problem. Is there any other part to the alert rather than the noise? Can you look at something instead to check?


----------



## ALEXthegoat (Feb 25, 2011)

she's in labor isnt she?


----------



## glenolam (Feb 26, 2011)

The screen does pop up with the farm name and what type of alert when someone triggers an alert.  So you'd have to keep the barn alarm web page open at all times to be able to see them pop up.

Alex - I don't really watch on the weekends; I'm not really on the computer that much at home so I'm not sure who you were watching.  I'll see if I can find out, though.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Mar 1, 2011)

There are babies in the stall!! I can't tell how many, but it just looks like one and it's pretty tiny.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 1, 2011)

How does one join marestare's barn alarm?
I have a barn cam, it has been disconnected due to electric bill, but might re-install it in preperation for the 3 impending kiddings...


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 1, 2011)

On Phoenix Rising's cam... is the doe on cam currently in labor? It looks as though she is having contractions... 

_Edited to add: _ *YEAH* , that was definitely a PUSH!!


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Sure looks like it to me as well. Do you see one or two babies. I can't tell, cause the video keeps freezing.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 1, 2011)

TheSheepGirl said:
			
		

> Sure looks like it to me as well. Do you see one or two babies. I can't tell, cause the video keeps freezing.


I see a goat off in the shadow behinds her... but if I've seen a baby, it was with the adult in the shadow... It looks like she has a kid part way out... that last time she curled sideways and was cleaning her ... ahem... back area.. it sure looked like a head was sticking out


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh. When I first tuned in I saw a baby , but I couldn't see the other goat then. Might not even have been a baby that i saw. My connection's pretty bad over here.

Did you notice if anyone had pressed the High Alert button or not? It should be pressed if it hasn't been already.


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Mar 1, 2011)

She's nursing a kid now! I can't tell if it's wet or not, but she's nursing a kid!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 1, 2011)

TheSheepGirl said:
			
		

> She's nursing a kid now! I can't tell if it's wet or not, but she's nursing a kid!


Yup, that baby is most definitely NEW... man! I knew I should have waited just a few more minutes before heading out to check on my girls!!!     Lets see if she has another one!! I don't want to miss it this time.
I tried clicking the high alert button before heading out to the barn, but it said that I was not authorized to trigger it.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 1, 2011)

Lookls like she is starting to birth another one!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 1, 2011)

hope that 1st kid keeps that dorsal stripe!


----------



## glenolam (Mar 2, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> How does one join marestare's barn alarm?
> I have a barn cam, it has been disconnected due to electric bill, but might re-install it in preperation for the 3 impending kiddings...


The main site for Mare Stare is www.marestare.com.  You have to basically buy their services but provide your own camera from what I read.




			
				Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> I tried clicking the high alert button before heading out to the barn, but it said that I was not authorized to trigger it.


Many people don't have access to trigger an alarm.  If you ever see a doe in labor but don't see people around call the phone numbers at the top of the video page.  I've done that on occasion and saw the people jump in the kidding/foaling stalls minutes later.

I'll update the thread title, too - I'm not on the computer 24/7 so I forget to change it when nothing's going on.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 2, 2011)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, ick! I thought it might be free, like ustream.tv...   oh well.

Wish I had known that the number at the top was their number... I would have called them and told them their goat was in labor.  Now I know. Thank you.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh my goodness! She gave birth to 1 kid, and 1 fully developed hen! LOL


----------



## glenolam (Mar 2, 2011)

I noticed that too!  I couldn't figure out what that thing was burrying in the corner for the life of me.  It just kept picking up 1 peice of hay, moving it, picking up 1 more peice of hay, moving it....then it finally moved from the corner and I figured out it was a hen!


----------



## glenolam (Mar 2, 2011)

Shadow Paints has a goat on low alert now:

http://www.marestare.com/cam.php?alias=shadow


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep. I see just one in there. I turned off the computer a few minutes after she had the kid. Glad I didn't miss anything. 

Do we have a possitive an buckling or doeling yet?


----------



## glenolam (Mar 2, 2011)

Two beautiful bucks were just born.  Wow - white with brown splashes...nothing like Cookie, the mother!


----------

